
Can We Trust Robots? - mcspecter
http://spectrum.ieee.org/static/special-report-trusting-robots
======
HornyM
I've recently seen lots of discussions regarding the trustworthiness of robots
and the threats associated with giving them too much power. I think the key
question is not if we can trust robots, but if we can trust those who define
which decisions robots can take without humans and what factors those decision
will be based on.

------
ourcat
Saw this diagram earlier. Amusing and relevant : [http://smbc-
comics.com/comics/1464275028-20160526.png](http://smbc-
comics.com/comics/1464275028-20160526.png)

